# Pulled Pork



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

What cuts of pork are used for pulled pork? Our Lions Club is going to offer a pulled pork sandwich during Arcadia Daze. The guy in charge went out and bought some boneless pork loins at $3.99/lb.............which is too much money per lb...........Can you use those or is it better to use unsmoked hams?


----------



## Mitch (Jan 10, 2003)

Milt, I'm no pro but I'm a big fan of pulled pork and cook it often. I usually use the cheapest bone in pork roast in the store. Pork loin is too lean and too much money for what you're using it for.

Mitch


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Milt-

Pork Shoulder Butts ...or you often hear Boston Butts. I have found them priced from a buck on sale up to my high limit of $ 1.79.:lol:

These are the most common cut that I am aware of for smoking/pulling.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Generally pork butts are used (shoulder) and work well - the loin would work - but will have to be babied or doctored up for moisture....

I've gone as far as taken a few butts and put them in a crock pot for a day - separated out the good from bad , then added liquid sm0ke , BBQ sauce , mustard & a touch of vinegar & let her simmer for a few more hours....
Season to taste - eat several & prepare for for somebody to pull your finger!!!

:lol: :lol:

RAS


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Whit1 said:


> What cuts of pork are used for pulled pork? Our Lions Club is going to offer a pulled pork sandwich during Arcadia Daze. The guy in charge went out and bought some boneless pork loins at $3.99/lb.............which is too much money per lb...........Can you use those or is it better to use unsmoked hams?


The guy in charge needs a crack in the head!:yikes:

Bone-in pork butts are what ya want. usually $1.29, but can be found as cheap as .99 a lb.

Find someone with a pit to get good pulled pork.If I lived closer, I would give ya a price on it.

this is what ya want,










and this is how it looks before the pull.










notice the lack of liquid smoke or a crock pot! Crazy talk, I tell ya!


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Spanky said:


> The guy in charge needs a crack in the head!:yikes:
> 
> Bone-in pork butts are what ya want. usually $1.29, but can be found as cheap as .99 a lb.
> 
> ...


 
About the "crack in the head" you are right. Not being experienced in pulled pork I just want to confirm what I already suspected. The "crack in the head" will be applied soon with a 2 x 4 and with vigor.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

This is what ya do to pork loins!


----------



## Riva (Aug 10, 2006)

Milton, Milton, Milton; Oh ye of little faith. You don't use loin or hams for pulled pork, you siwwy rabbit! You use pork shoulder, commonly referred to as "Boston Butt". Spanky is 100% correct; somebody don't know "Q". 

Here's my recipe: 

*Riva's Pulled Pork*



10 pound, bone in, pork, shoulder (Boston Butt)
 *Shoulder Rub*



1/4 cup brown sugar
1/2 cup sugar
1/2 cup paprika
1/3 cup garlic salt
1/3 cup salt
1 tbsp chili powder
1 tsp cayenne pepper
1 tsp black pepper
1 tsp oregano
1 tsp cumin
 *Shoulder Injection*



3/4 cup apple, juice
1/2 cup water
1/2 cup sugar
1/4 cup salt
2 tbsp Worcestershire sauce
 
*Directions: *


Inject shoulder with injection solution (1/2 oz. per-pound). Paste exterior of shoulder with Country Crock margarine. Coat well with rub mixture. Gently pat shoulder so rub will adhere. Cook on pit or smoker for 1 hour per pound on 225 degrees. Do not take off until internal temp reaches 205F.
Once at temp, remove and wrap in aluminum foil and then, wrap that in an old beach towel. Place in dry ice cooler for minimum of two hours. Remove and pull. Serve on Kaiser roll with sweet cole slaw and cherry BBQ sauce.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Riva said:


> Milton, Milton, Milton; Oh ye of little faith. You don't use loin or hams for pulled pork, you siwwy rabbit! You use pork shoulder,


 
"It wasn't I", said the wabbit. It was dat udder guy.


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

MAN that looks good. And here I sit waiting for a broccoli casserole for supper. :gaga:


----------

